# [SOLVED] Cursor stuck in the middle of the screen upon reboot.



## dshelton333 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I am running Windows 7 X64 and today I hard-rebooted my machine, now it boots to the password screen and I cant move the cursor or type my password in or anything, I know the mouse works and the USB port is functioning properly. I have booted to the recovery disk, tried a system restore, safe mode and everything I can think of and nothing fixes it. PLEASE HELP>


----------



## dshelton333 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Cursor stuck in the middle of the screen upon reboot.*

bump ttt


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Cursor stuck in the middle of the screen upon reboot.*

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

Try when you've started up, ( to the welcome screen) to remove the USB's wait 5 sec, and replug them, wait a couple of minutes, than retry moving them.

If this does not work try looking in the bios ( if you can come there) and see if there is an USB option set te disabled, if there is, report back.


----------



## dshelton333 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Cursor stuck in the middle of the screen upon reboot.*

I have tried this, I can boot to the Windows recovery CD and the mouse works fine there, going further I even connected a PS/2 mouse and it does the same thing. The USB ports arent the problem, I am thinking it is a problem with the windows User Account Control or UAC as I have read here. I cant boot to safe mode with command prompt because I still get hung on this password screen, therefore I cant create another user via command line to gain access. HELP Im about to go Office Space on this POS!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Cursor stuck in the middle of the screen upon reboot.*

I would try a cmos reset.


----------



## dshelton333 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Cursor stuck in the middle of the screen upon reboot.*

reset CMOS back to default in the BIOS menu, pulled jumper and battery, NO LUCK.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Cursor stuck in the middle of the screen upon reboot.*

are you able to tab to where you enter the password?


----------



## dshelton333 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Cursor stuck in the middle of the screen upon reboot.*

It doesnt matter anymore, I added a new HDD to my machine and installed a fresh copy of Win7 to that and moved all my stuff over and re-formatted the existing HDD. Thanks for the responses though.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Cursor stuck in the middle of the screen upon reboot.*

ok thanks for letting us know what you did. i guess that is one way to fix it  your welcome


----------

